# Wlan unter Windows 7



## Sereniance (6. September 2011)

Hallo da,
ich melde mich an einem ungesicherten Netzwerk ohne Komprimierung an um ins Internet zu gehen. Ist ne Schule anders ist das nicht möglich. Jetzt hab ich folgendes Problem, die Verbindung reißt immer wieder ab und die Übertragungsrate geht runter auf unter 50Kb pro Sekunde. Auch die Latenzen sind schrecklich hoch. Ich habe das Problem auch mit den neuesten Treibern für Windows 7 für meinen Realtek RTL8188SU 802.11n und nach der Nachlese in einigen Blogs ist das wohl ein Windows 7 Problem. Ich habe etwas vom erhöhen des "receive buffers" gelesen aber Windows bietet diese Einstellmöglichkeit nicht. Auch so manchen Commad Befehl habe ich schon ins Feld geführt. Gibt es kein tool mit dem ich die Hardwareoptionen des Wlansticks ansprechen kann?

Ich bin für JEDEN Vorschlag dankbar denn das Ganze funktioniert nach gut Glück und STEAM funkt dann halt auch mal garnicht...


----------



## Hatuja (6. September 2011)

Wie man das Unter Windows 7 einstellt, weiß ich auch nicht aber nur mal so die Frage, weißt du denn, welche Receive- und Transmit- Werte du für deine Kombination von Wlan Karte und AP eintragen musst?
Ich kann mir allerdings nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das was bringen würde.

Wie hast du die Realtek  Treiber installiert? Per Installer oder über den Gerätemanager? Wurde ggf. noch irgendeine Software für die Verwaltung von Wlans mit installiert? Wenn ja, dann runter damit, nur die Treiber installieren und die Netzwerke von Windows verwalten lassen.
Dann würde ich einmal testen, ob es hilft, wenn du von 802.11n auf 802.11g und dann auf a/bhttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Local_Area_Network#802.11a.2Fb runter gehst.

Und kann es nicht auch daran liegen, dass an der Schule auch die APs zeitweise überlastet sind?


----------



## Sereniance (6. September 2011)

Nein die Receive und Transmit Werte kenn ich nicht. Wo liest man die ab? Ich hab nur Packetverlust und Fehler und da steht leider nullkommagarnix.... ich kann bei dem Wlanstick noch nichtmal einstellen ob 802.11 oder sonstwas . Genau dafür hab ich ein Tool gesucht aber ist ja nix bei rumgekommen...

Überlastung kann sein, frag ich mal- danke.


----------



## Hatuja (6. September 2011)

Ablesen kann man die: Nirgends! Das ist das Problem. Es gibt APs, da kann man die Werte manuell einstellen und dann kann man sie auch bei den Endgeräten eintragen.  Damit kann man aber die Geschwindigkeit nur optimieren. Das ganze funktioniert folgendermaßen (vereinfacht):
Die Daten die du gesendet bekommst, kommen immer in einer festen Paketgröße von z.B. 256 Byte. Wenn du eine Datei von 4kB (4.096 Bytes) gesendet bekommst, sind das genau 16 Pakete.
Es werden also nur die Exakt 4kB gesendet. Wenn du jetzt aber eine Datei von 4,003kB (4.100 Byte) gesendet bekommst, muss er ein neues Paket anbrechen und nochmals die vollen 256Byte übertragen.
Zusammen also 17 Pakete mit 4.352 Byte.
Je kleiner die Pakete aber sind, je mehr Pakete müssen analysiert werden, was Zeit kostet und die Wlan Karte ggf. nicht hinter herkommt = packet loss.
Das ganze sollte also schon Synchron laufen. Und das tut es bei Standartgeräten normalerweise auch, denn die benutzten halt die Standartwerte.

Zum umstellen des Wlan Standards: Öffne mal im Gerätemanager die Eigenschaften des Wlan Adapters, dort unter Erweitert sollte sich in den Eigenschaften was finden lassen, dass du das begrenzen kannst.


----------



## Sturmi (6. September 2011)

Das wird einfach daran liegen das es eine Schule ist und wahrscheinlich die WLAN-Infrastruktur die Grätsche macht, da sich wohl zu viele Clients pro Access-Point einwählen wollen. Normale WLAN-Geräte sind mit 10 Clients schon vollauf bedient. Es geht natürlich auch mehr an professionellen Geräten, aber ich weiß leider nicht wie das Netz bei euch aussieht.


----------



## Sereniance (7. September 2011)

Hey Hatuja, also im Gerätemanager konnte ich das Protokolleben umstellen.- Das mit der Packetgröße kenn ich so auch von der Blockgröße bei Festplatten. Werd mal nach nem Tool suchen und die Registry bemühen um das eventuell zu optimieren. danke dafür.

@Sturmi- ja das kann gut sein. Abends (spät) ist es meist besser als zu den Pausenzeiten wenn der run einsetzt. Sind ganz normale Telekom Geräte die da an der Wand hängen....



Hölp!!


----------



## Sereniance (11. September 2011)

Dlink support: installieren Sie den aktuellen Treiber + Link...


danke vielmals :S


----------

